# Festplatteneinbau, Problem!



## Teddyman (18. April 2004)

Hallo,
habe mir einen neuen Rechner zugelegt, habe noch zusätzlich eine zweite Festplatte eingebaut. 
Es wird zwar gemeldet, dass diese Festplatte betriebsbereit ist, aber im Explorer nicht angezeigt. Warum? Habe Win2000.
Musste ich diese evtl. irgendwie vorher noch Formatieren o.ä.?
Habe auch Master und Slave gejumpert.
Bin für alles dankbar.
Grüße.


----------



## Heavenly (18. April 2004)

Wenn die Platte fabrikneu ist musst du sie erst formatieren bevor Windows etwas damit anfangen kann, das ist richtig.

Geh in die Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung (hoffe das ist bei2000 gleich) und da kannst du dir dann Partitionen einrichten und formatieren.


----------



## server (18. April 2004)

Du musst die Platte erst partitionieren, nicht formatieren *g*
Es ist bei Win2k wie beschrieben.


----------

